# Be Happy!



## LDUBS (Apr 3, 2018)

Friend sent me this:


----------



## KMixson (Apr 6, 2018)

That's the way I feel right now. Friday afternoon, off work, have the weekend ahead of me, I'm happy, happy, happy!


----------



## Bateman (Apr 6, 2018)

Crappy weather here in North Alabama this weekend. That means the boat stays in the garage and time to hit the shooting range!


----------



## Scott F (Apr 6, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> Friend sent me this:



Isn't that from the Jungle Cruise ride at Disneyland?


----------



## GTS225 (Apr 6, 2018)

I expect that to be me, March 1st, 2019.

Roger


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 6, 2018)

Scott F said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> > Friend sent me this:
> ...




By golly, it is! I didn't recognize it until you mentioned it. Haha.


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 7, 2018)

GTS225 said:


> I expect that to be me, March 1st, 2019.
> 
> Roger




Hmmmm, sounds like something good is scheduled. 11 Months and counting.... =D>


----------



## GTS225 (Apr 7, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> GTS225 said:
> 
> 
> > I expect that to be me, March 1st, 2019.
> ...


**********************************************************************

Yep. Turn 62 in Feb. Basic addition shows me that between my stunted SS, 401K, and mil pension, I'll get a $200-300 a month raise. Just need to check with Tri-care about whether I need to purchase secondary med coverage. That might be a deal breaker.

Roger


----------

